
Departing co-founder of Bebo talks about leaving, Facebook, Friendster and more - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2007/11/13/departing-co-founder-of-bebo-talks-about-leaving-the-mistakes-he-saw-at-friender-and-more/
======
paul
"As a side note, a little known fact is that when I was at Friendster, I found
a small company out of Harvard that we came very close to acquiring, a startup
no one had heard of that time, a company named The Facebook."

~~~
ereldon
I remember hearing somewhere that the amount Friendster offered Facebook then
was something like $10 million.

I'm sure a lot of people told Zuckerberg he was crazy not to take the money
and run.

------
shayan
interesting Q&A

